# RIP Kimbo Slice



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow just saw this morning that Kimbo Slice died from a heart attack yesterday. That was a big shock. I've never been a huge fan of the guy but sucks he went out like that very young. It's also strange because dada had nearly had a heart attack after their fight. It shows that neither of those 2 should've been In the cage that night and Kimbo actually had another fight scheduled. I think people need to start looking into bellators methods here. But RIP Kimbo he may never have been a world beater but he made the most of his opportunities and came to fight can't not respect that


----------



## Buka (Jun 7, 2016)

Aw, jeez, that's just awful. So young.

R.I.P.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 7, 2016)

Was he at risk for having a heart attack or do they think it was something with supplements that he was taking, if any.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 7, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Was he at risk for having a heart attack or do they think it was something with supplements that he was taking, if any.



Well there's a report out that a week ago he was told he'd need a heart transplant (how he was still scheduled to fight I don't know) but now I hate to talk Ill of the dead but this is the truth here after his last fight he was busted for steroids so make of that what you will I'm not saying anything but those are the facts


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 7, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Well there's a report out that a week ago he was told he'd need a heart transplant (how he was still scheduled to fight I don't know) but now I hate to talk Ill of the dead but this is the truth here after his last fight he was busted for steroids so make of that what you will I'm not saying anything but those are the facts


Wow in need of a heart transplant yet still competing and training at that level.  Studies have shown that steroids have a negative effect on the heart resulting in heart failure.

Hopefully his death will shed light in a way that will help others avoid the same fate.  Be it neglecting to take care of a heart issue or something else.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 7, 2016)

This is a memorial thread. Please limit your comments to those appropriate to a memorial thread. Other discussion belongs in a different thread.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 7, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> This is a memorial thread. Please limit your comments to those appropriate to a memorial thread. Other discussion belongs in a different thread.


Sorry.  I didn't mean any disrespect.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 8, 2016)

.


----------

